# Wallerrute SPRO Triple XXX Catfish II Specialist, 2-tlg., 3.20m im ANGEBOT



## Angel-Discount24 (11. August 2008)

jetzt für nur kurze zeit im angebot:

Wallerrute SPRO Triple XXX Catfish II Specialist, 2-tlg., 3.20m

Die Triple XXX Ruten werden aus sehr hochwertigem un zuverlässigem japanischen Kohlefaser Material herrgestellt. Das gibt der Rute noch mehr Kraft für den Drill kapitaler Waller. Alle Triple XXX Waller Ruten sind mit einem starken Rollenhalter und SiC-Ringen für das Fischen mit Multifiler-Schnur bestückt, der Double Body Spitzenring schützt die Schur gegen Beschädigung.
Diese Wallerrute ist eine echte POWERTOOL für Spezis. Gebaut aus High-Modulus IM9 gewebtem Kohlefaser und bestückt mit unterwickelten und superstarken SiC-Ringen und einem Double-Body Spitzenring gegen Schnurbeschädigungen. Die dicke Zapfenverbindung gerantiert eine durchgehende Aktion, wodurch mehr Kraft auf den Fisch ausgeübt werden kann.


Teile: 2  
Länge: 3.20m  
Transportlänge: 169cm  
Gewicht: 495g  
Wurfgewicht: 150-300g
http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-triple-catfish-specialist-2tlg-320m150300g-p-2810.html





​


----------

